# How do you pronouce Eheim?



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

What is the correct pronunciation for the manufacturer Eheim?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I think it's eh - hime (like dime)


----------



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

i always hear it pronounced 'eee-hime'


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

holocron said:


> i always hear it pronounced 'eee-hime'


Ditto.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I worked for Eppendorf (a German lab equipment manf) in the 80s and the E's were all pronounced 'eh'. That's my only reason for opinion. Otherwise I got nothing.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I actually asked Oliver Knott that question at the convention, and he said it is pronounced a-heim.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

E's are pronounced like A's in German from all my years of taking the language.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I never realize just how many things I mis-pronounce until I get together with a bunch of people at a convention, or something. 

It's sort of like Oto, Betta, Mbuna, etc....

It's amazing how you can interpret things when you read them over and over in a book or on the internet; then realize just how far off you actually were. :shock:


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it's pronounced Eheim  

André


----------



## biffe (Nov 1, 2004)

In Denmark we say e heim, we live north of Germany, so im pretth much sure they pronounce it the same way.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

JanS said:


> I never realize just how many things I mis-pronounce until I get together with a bunch of people at a convention, or something.
> 
> It's sort of like Oto, Betta, Mbuna, etc....
> 
> It's amazing how you can interpret things when you read them over and over in a book or on the internet; then realize just how far off you actually were. :shock:


ut oh,

what about Oto, Betta and Mbuna? 

As for Eheim, which syllable is the accent on?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first one.

Mbuna is pronounced em-boona.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> The first one.
> 
> Mbuna is pronounced em-boona.


Huh, I've always heard um-boona.... Interesting, isn't it?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, but I'm quite certain that's how it's pronounced. :O I had a teacher from Nigeria in college. 

It might also be described as mm-buna.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

*eheim*

well i´m not sure how to write it down but i have asked my wife she is from the south of germany she speaks bayer / babarian and as she said is pronunced : eee-him. well i´m from mexico so i can´t surely write it like she pronunce it.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Plattykins said:


> ut oh,
> 
> what about Oto, Betta and Mbuna?


I've heard Oto 2 ways and everyone insists their way is right. The first is otto or (like auto) and the other way is oto (like Toto).

For Betta's, I've heard it pronounced like beta blocker (bayta) would be pronounced, or like (gosh this is hard... ) betta (rhyming with fetta cheese). I think the latter is right, though.

Cavan, I'm sure what you said about Mbuna is correct. I probably had a tainted source... LOL! I usually just say my "African tank"....

Come to find out after all these years, I've been saying Eheim wrong too. You learn something new every day.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

Time for a pronunciation chart to go with the glossary, I guess! :biggrin:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I was just at a site today that actually has a "hear the pronunciation of this fish" feature. I should have made a note of the url, but I didn't.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Walked over to my German neighbor today with Eheim box in hand. She says the pronounciation of Eheim starts with Ea as in the word "Ear", but without the R. She also said that she would not be surprised if it is different from region to region and would expect some Germans to pronounce it with an E as in "Everyone" or I as in "Incubator".

I've always pronounced Oto as in Otocinclus and not Otto as in Ottocinclus.

André


----------



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

Plattykins said:


> What is the correct pronunciation for the manufacturer Eheim?


 No offence, but this may be the most original thread on APC I've ever seen...

My input: EE-hyme


----------



## davo (Jun 11, 2004)

I think it is e - heim but does it really matter?

Dave.


----------

